# المضخات بصورة عامة



## عبدالظاهر (7 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المضخات بصورة عامة 
تعريف:
المضخة هى عبارة عن مكنه هيدروليكية تستخدم لزيادة طاقة المائع 
ونحن نعلم ان الطاقة الهيدروليكية ثلاثة صور:طاقة وضع ، وطاقة سرعة ، وطاقة ضغط فعمل المضخة اذن زيادة لهذة الصور من الطاقة لكن تصبح هذة الصور من الطاقة مفيدة عمليا ، يجب ان يكون على صورة ضاغط ، اذ ان استخدامات المضخة الهيدروليكية يتطلب ذلك فمثلا ، قد تقوم المضخة برفع غالماء من خزان منخفض الى اخر مرتفع او قد تقوم المضخة بدفع عصير الفواكه فى الانابيب ، او تقوم بالتزييت المجبر فى اجزاء الماكينات - كلها عمليات تتطلب من المضخة ضاغطا . فهذا تعريف محدد للغاية .
ولقد ارتبطت المضخة على مر العصور بالماء . الا ان اى مائع يمكن ان يسرى فى الانابيب ، يكون قابلا للضخ ، فهناك مضخات تتعامل مع سوائل خفيفة كالماء واللبن . وهناك مضخات تتعامل مع سوائل ثقيلة مثل الفزيوت والشحوم ومن المضخات ما يقوم بنقل سوائل ساحجة كخليجط رمل وماء ، او سوائل اكاله كالحوامض والقلويات ، بل وقد تنقل خليطا من مائعيين كالغاز الطبيعى وزيت البترول ، يمكن ضخهما معا فى الانابيب . كم نجححت المحاولات لنقل خليط من مائع ومواد صلبة كالماء والفحم.
وهكذا تعطى المضخات الهيدروليكية مجالات واسعة للاستخدام فى الحياة العملية







طلمبة ضغط
اتمنى استفسارتكم ويجد جزء تانى​


----------



## شوان غازي (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي العزيز


----------



## شوان غازي (9 يوليو 2006)

عسى ان نستفاد منك في المرات الاخرى ايضا


----------



## العرندس (9 يوليو 2006)

*استوقفتني هذه المعلومة !!*

[FRAME="12 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الرائعة .. إلى الأمام وبارك الله بك 

استوقفتني معلومة بالنسبة لما ذكرت ... 

[GLOW="6699CC"]كما نجحت المحاولات لنقل خليط من مائع ومواد صلبة كالماء والفحم ...[/GLOW]

أخي الكريم .. 

ألا توجد معلومات أكثر عن هذه النقطة ؟؟ فهي معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لي !! :81: 

هل تتوفر لديك يا أخي الكريم 

- صور توضيحية أو صور حقيقة للمضخة المستخدمة .. 

- نوع المضخة المستخدمة ومواصفاتها .. 

- حجم قطع الفحم .. 

ثم أن هناك سؤالا .. بل تساؤلات !!! 

- ألا يعطب الفحم إذا ما وضع مع الماء ؟؟ 

-ألا يتم تدمير الفحم بداخل المضخة بعد إصطدامه بريش المضخة أو تروسها وبالقوى الطاردة 

المركزية !!

- ألا يدمر الفحم المضخة .. كونه مادة صلبة

- لما الحاجه لضخ الفحم : حيث يمكن نقل الفحم بواسطة السيور المتحركة .. كونه صلبا 

أخي الكريم ..  

أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليك .. ولكن هذا الشغف بالمضخات وبمعلوماتك الجديدة 

ونحن بانتظار الجزء القادم .. بكل تلهف وشوق 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم[/FRAME]​


----------



## عبدالظاهر (9 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك يا اخى ولكنى قد قراءاتها وسالت بها واكد لى احد المهندسين انها تستخدم فى بعض الصناعات وسوف اسال فى اى صناعات وسارد عليك قريباً


----------



## عبدالظاهر (9 يوليو 2006)

*تقسيم المضخات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الجزء الثانى وسنتكلم عن تقسيم المضخات
تنقسم المضخات عامة الى نوعين اساسيين هما المضخات الدوارة (rotarypump ) والمضخات الايجابية (positive pump ) .
ويختلف النوعيين من الوجهه النظرية الاان التعريف العام للمضخة وهو انها مكنه لزيادة طاقة المائع الذى يسرى على النوعيين فسوف كانت المضخة دوارة (rotary pump ) او ايجابية (positive pump ) فهى تعطى ضغطاً مانومترى لكن الاساس الذى يقوم عليه عمل نوع من المضخات يختلف عن النوع الاخرتماماًُ .
اولاً : المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة (Rotary pump )
تتكون المضخة من عضوين احاهما دوار والاخر ثابت فالاول عبارة عن مروحة تحتوى على عدد من الرياش (fans ) تحصر فيما بينها مجموعة من المجارى . اما الثانى فقد يكون غلافاً حلزونياً او ناشرة مكونة من مجموعة من الرياش الثابتة حسب نوع المضخة وعندما تدور المروحة تتحول الطاقة الميكانيكية الداخلة الى المروحة من المحرك الى الطاقة الهيدروليكية فتزداد السرعة والضغط للمائع عند مروره خلال مجارى المروحة وحتى يخرج الى الغلاف وعند مرور المائع خلال الغلاف (او الناشرة ) يرتفع الضغط مرة اخرى بينما تنخفض سرعة المائع تدريجياً حتى مخرج الغلاف .
ومن ذلك نرى ان ارتفاع الضاغط بين مدخل المضخة ومخرجها قد حدث على مرحلتين :
احداهما خلال المروحة والاخرى خلال الغلاف 
بينما انخفضت السرعة عند مخرج المضخة بعد زيادتها فى المروحة الى نفس قيمتها تقريباً عند مدخل المضخة .
ولابد من التنبيه هنا الى نقطة مهمة هىان جسيم المائع قد نال الطاقة باجمعها فى المروحة حيث اثرت العجلة على الجسيم اما فى الغلاف فلن تكن هناك اضافة للطاقة.​




الجزء القادم المضخات الايجابية


----------



## أصيل (9 يوليو 2006)

شكراً للمهندس عبد الظاهر :
هل يمكن تطبيق هذه المضخة على أرض الواقع ؟! لأنه من النظرة الأولى إليها أجد أنها تفرق ما جمعت !  . يعني اللي أقصده أن الضغط الناتج عن منطقة الوسط يتم امتصاصه من الأطراف ، والتفريغ الناتج عن الوسط أثناء الدخول يتم تعبئته أيضاً من الأطراف ، لذلك فإني أرى ان هذه المضخة مجرد حلم وليس واقع أو أنها فقط تساعد على زيادة سرعة المائع المندفع أصلاً بدون الحاجة إليها .






، ، ، أرجوا التعليق ودمتم بخير .


----------



## NAK (10 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة و الأخوات الكرام 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالظاهر و جعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.

الأخ الكريم العرندس, نعم يمكن ضخ أجسام صلبة كالفحم مع الماء و لا يتدمر الفحم عند إصطدامه بريش المضخة لأنه لا توجد ريش في هذا النوع من المضخات و التي تعرف بالمضخة الدوامية - Vortex Pump و هي نوع من أنواع المضخات الدوارة الخاصة.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## steel (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

احد يقدر يفسر لماذا قطر المخرج في المضخات الديناميكية الدوارة اصغر من قطر المدخل


----------



## NAK (10 يوليو 2006)

الأخ الكريم steel 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

قطر مدخل المضخة أكبر من قطر مخرجها لأنه عندما يزيد القطر تزيد المساحة و تقل سرعة التدفق و بالتالي يزداد الضغط عند المدخل وهذا يساعد على عدم تبخر المائع و حوث ظاهرة التكهف.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## جكجوكة (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسة ميكانيك (12 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جيد وتعليقات منطقية 
سؤال للإخوة الكرام : هناك اثر واضح لقوى الاحتكاك على كفاءة المضخة فكيف نزيد كفاءة المضخة (اي نقلل من اثر قوة احتكاك المائع بشكل عام)


----------



## steel (12 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي Nak وجزاك الله خير


----------



## R.A.K (14 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرااااااااااااااً[/frame]


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## omaalrubaiee (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الممكنن (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الممكنن (4 ديسمبر 2007)

في الحقيقه انا ابحث عن موضوع يتناول عميلة صيانة وتشغيل المضخات واتمنى احد المهندسين يساعدني فيه


----------



## خالد1390 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بحث طيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## قلب الأحبة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*المضخات أكثر من رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير أخ / عبد الظاهر 

وإن شاء الله أكون مفيد مثلك في القريب العاجل 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد موافى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد مؤنس (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا اخى


----------



## مهندس المضخات (10 ديسمبر 2007)

بالنسبة للاخ هندسة ميكانيك: كيف نزيد كفاءة المضخة....
في الحقيقة هناك عدة عوامل منها:
1 نعومة الاسطح الداخلية لممرات الماء في المضخة 
2 شكل فراش المضخة Impeller Shape 
3 شكل الممر الداخلي للمضخة (مسار الماء)
و طبعا هناك عوامل اخرى وكل منها يحتاج لشرح , وساحاول قريبا رفع كتاب رائع عن مضخات الطرد المركزي من الالف الى الياء لكن حجم الكتاب كبير ولا اعرف كيفية رفع لالملفات الكبيرة الى الموقع


----------



## الفنك (17 ديسمبر 2007)

do you have a document about electrical submersible pump


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اطلب معلومات عن المضخات الغاطسة الكهربائية


----------



## نورة0 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخى الكريم على جهودك الطيبة 
اخى عندى سؤال فيما يخص توصيل المضخات 
ما الفرق بين توصيلها على التوالى وعلى التوازي ؟
فيما نستفيد من كل نوع وما التطبيقات التى تستخدم فيها توصيل على التوالى او توصيل على التوازي
مع شكري لك


----------



## مهندس المضخات (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بالنسبة للاعضاء (الفنك و وليد عباس) قريبا ساضيف كتب عن المضخات بجميع انواعها ولكن حجم الملفات كبير وما زلت لا اعرف كيفية رفع ملفات ذات حجم كبير على هذا الموقع....


----------



## الهام منص (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً علي الموضع الرائع وهل يوجد لديك معلومات عن مضخات الطرد المركزي المستعملة في حقول النفط


----------



## مهندس المضخات (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لسؤال العضو نورة0 عن الفرق بين توصيل المضخات فقد ارفقت صورة توضح الفرق عن طريق معادلات التدفق و الضغط, واما الاستخدامات فهي ايضا ستتوضح عن طريق المعادلات فمثلا لو طلب منا تحقيق ضغط عالي في خط الطرد وليس لدينا اي مضخة تعطي الضغط المطلوب فاننا نستخدم مضختين على التسلسل و ايضا اذا طلب منا تحقيق تدفق عالي في خط الطرد وليس لدينا اي مضخة تعطي التدفق المطلوب فاننا نستخدم مضختين على التفرع... وهكذا
ربط المضخات​


----------



## مهندس المضخات (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لسؤال العضو نورة0 عن الفرق بين توصيل المضخات فقد ارفقت صورة توضح الفرق عن طريق معادلات التدفق و الضغط, واما الاستخدامات فهي ايضا ستتوضح عن طريق المعادلات فمثلا لو طلب منا تحقيق ضغط عالي في خط الطرد وليس لدينا اي مضخة تعطي الضغط المطلوب فاننا نستخدم مضختين على التسلسل و ايضا اذا طلب منا تحقيق تدفق عالي في خط الطرد وليس لدينا اي مضخة تعطي التدفق المطلوب فاننا نستخدم مضختين على التفرع... وهكذا
​


----------



## islam2a (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شرح رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## عاطف عياد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك الاخ الفاضل 
عاطف عياد


----------



## نورة0 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

> بالنسبة لسؤال العضو نورة0 عن الفرق بين توصيل المضخات فقد ارفقت صورة توضح الفرق عن طريق معادلات التدفق و الضغط, واما الاستخدامات فهي ايضا ستتوضح عن طريق المعادلات فمثلا لو طلب منا تحقيق ضغط عالي في خط الطرد وليس لدينا اي مضخة تعطي الضغط المطلوب فاننا نستخدم مضختين على التسلسل و ايضا اذا طلب منا تحقيق تدفق عالي في خط الطرد وليس لدينا اي مضخة تعطي التدفق المطلوب فاننا نستخدم مضختين على التفرع... وهكذا


شكرا لك اخى الكريم على التوضيح


----------



## هكربوي (13 فبراير 2008)

تحياتي لكم جميعا فردا فردا وشكرا على المشاركة الرائعة وانا عضو جديد اتمنى ان القى استقبل وترحيب منكم جميعا لاكني لا افقه شي في جميع الهندسات ابدا افقه في تدمير مواقع العدو الاسرائيلية عبر الانترنت


----------



## night1m (13 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله قيك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة
نفعنا واياك بها وجزاك الله كل الخير...


----------



## يحيي زكريا غريب (14 فبراير 2008)

ارجو منك ان تشرح الخطوات المتبعة لتوصيف الطلمبة


----------



## يحيي زكريا غريب (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ عبد الظاهر وجعل مجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم توصيل المضخات علي التوالي يعطينا ضغط عالي وتدفق ثابت اما توصيل المضخات علي التوازي يعطينا تدفق عالي وضغط ثابت


----------



## عبود ميك (4 يوليو 2008)

إخواني الأعزاء،وبالتحديد الأخ مهندس المضخات، هل يمكن استخدام المضخات في عمل محرك؟


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 يوليو 2008)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الكبير الذى تبذله لاخوانك على المنتدى


----------



## @المهندسة@ (8 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي مهندس المضخات*

لكن ارجو شرح اكثر من ناحية الانواع جميعها
ومن ناحية الصيانة
وكيفية نصب المضخات بالنسبة لل (npsh)


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يابش مهندس


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (8 يوليو 2008)

ماهو سبب تاكل الجيرات الداخلية للمضخة الترسية ذات التروس الخارجية


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (8 يوليو 2008)

ماهيى التاثيرات المصاحبة للتوقف المفاجئ لحركة الجير بوكس في الات نفخ البلاستيك


----------



## نايتي القدره (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم : 
شكرل علي المغلومات الجميله عن المضخات ولكن أريد أن اعرف كيفيه صيانه المضخات الغاطسه


----------



## نايتي القدره (8 يوليو 2008)

كيف تعمل المضخات الغاطسه وما هي لأنواعها


----------



## عـلـي (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرررر والى الامام


----------

